# Puppets War 'Troopers Unit'



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

New from Puppets War, a ten man unit of Troopers. These look to be relatively Guardsman size, and don't look too bad.

Puppets War 'Troopers unit'









All ten models









Examples of poses









Assembly demonstration. 

I really like the detail on these minis, very sharp. If I could critique it though, I'd say the sergeant lacks a look of office and superiority, rather he just looks like a normal soldier with a pistol. Still though, very nice! Of course what I'm waiting on is their bigger war suits to be released! :grin:


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

They look like they could be some epic inquisitorial storm troopers or even veterans.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm really impressed with puppets war - they are putting out lots of nice GW substitutes at reasonable prices.

I still prefer most of the GW kits but it's nice to have an option to get some variation in your army. Looking forward to the APC being completed as i wouldn't mind having a few alternatives to the rhino chassis.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh my.
Specifically loving that kneeling figure in the second pic :so_happy:


----------



## Geisty (Sep 27, 2013)

Finally. Probably my favorite sci-fi soldier sculpt. Current plan is to buy a few squads, wait for these heads:








And experiment with some of the female heads here: http://www.statuesqueminiatures.co.uk/c/4421218/1/resistance-fighters.html

And get a good Coed Regiment going.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Some great sculpts and poses on these...yes indeed. Particularly like the squad leader with the pistol - bam!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Those heads look pretty nifty :so_happy:


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I was wondering how they were going to get that signature Puppets War flexibility into these models.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

I think they'd be particularly cool looking on a Zone Mortalis board, creeping around corners.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

Grimaldus is soooo right! Awesome inquisitorial storm troopers and the rippers could make pretty cool centurions (not they aren't new and cool, he says to any GW people listening...).


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

..... (Proceeds to the puppets war site and shoves he wallet into the screen, screaming "TAKE IT NOW!") 

Really though, these look fantastic. I would love to make an IG vet force out of these guys.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Geisty said:


> Finally. Probably my favorite sci-fi soldier sculpt. Current plan is to buy a few squads, wait for these heads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the minis looks pretty awesome. I'm not sold on the standard heads, but these heads solve that for me!


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

How do they scale up next to GW IGuard models?

And I agree on those "modern" looking heads.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea seeing their size comparisson to the normal IG will be the real kicker I think. Pretty bloody nice minis though!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

They're scaled to 28mm, just like Imperial Guard, so I'd imagine about the same, they just look like they would be less 'stocky' than Guardsmen.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> less 'stocky' than Guardsmen.


That'd be a polite way of saying GW can't produce properly proportioned humans?


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Even if they were slightly smaller they would work, especially next to Marines. Nice looking mini's...might be quite nice in a Tau force too


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I really like the detail on these minis, very sharp. If I could critique it though, I'd say the sergeant lacks a look of office and superiority, rather he just looks like a normal soldier with a pistol. Still though, very nice! Of course what I'm waiting on is their bigger war suits to be released! :grin:


Huh, oh look its an Imperial Guard, Space Marine, Terminator and Centurion. 

At least there's more originality than Chapterhouse, and far better sculpts.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Rems said:


> Huh, oh look its an Imperial Guard, Space Marine, Terminator and Centurion.
> 
> At least there's more originality than Chapterhouse, and far better sculpts.


Yeah, pretty much. The quality of the sculpts and variation of all the parts they have make them one of my favorites.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Rems said:


> Huh, oh look its an Imperial Guard, Space Marine, Terminator and Centurion.
> 
> At least there's more originality than Chapterhouse, and far better sculpts.


I was planning on converting them into Firewarrior, Stealth Suit, Crisis Suit, and Broadsides.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Geist said:


> I was planning on converting them into Firewarrior, Stealth Suit, Crisis Suit, and Broadsides.


Not a bad idea! The Destroyer might not match up size wise to a Broadside.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Not a bad idea! The Destroyer might not match up size wise to a Broadside.


Anyone have a good comparison shot of broadsides and centurions? Since Destroyers are Puppets war's version of centurions, that should be able to tell me how big Destroyers are.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

You guys do realize that these particular pics are just mock-ups created in a 3d rendering application - they are not the finished product. :no:

If they do turn out as crisp and clean as the mock-ups they will be sweet though and the first 3 photo's of the Troopers would seem to indicate a good level of detail.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

do we even have a ETA on those bigger models anyway?


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Dunno, I have just been browsing their site, there isn't even any pics of the Battle Walker yet though plenty of arms for them. 

The models do have a very small but 'unique' feature in that they have pre-molded holes for magnets making it really easy for mult-role conversions without having to do all the faffy fiddly drilling yourself. :good:


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Cypher871 said:


> You guys do realize that these particular pics are just mock-ups created in a 3d rendering application - they are not the finished product. :no:












Looks pretty good to me(although I realize this also is probably not the finished product).



dragonkingofthestars said:


> do we even have a ETA on those bigger models anyway?


They run most of their news through their facebook page if you feel like following them: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Puppets-War/159776737387320


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is a bloody good idea. I wonder if GW will ever do something like this. They've already taken swapping weapons on certain minis into account in the design process. This is the next logical step.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> That is a bloody good idea. I wonder if GW will ever do something like this. They've already taken swapping weapons on certain minis into account in the design process. This is the next logical step.


I agree and I wish they would.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Extremely tempted to buy the heads and decapitate my human fire warriors. Side note does anyone know if the striker shoulders would fit a battlesuit?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Rems said:


> Huh, oh look its an Imperial Guard, Space Marine, Terminator and Centurion.


No, it's missing one small but important detail...










Midnight


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't think anyone mentioned using them for Warmachine...


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Geist said:


> Looks pretty good to me(although I realize this also is probably not the finished product).
> 
> 
> 
> They run most of their news through their facebook page if you feel like following them: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Puppets-War/159776737387320


Thanks for that bro...looks pretty impressive so far...didn't know about their facebook page :goodpost:





MidnightSun said:


> No, it's missing one small but important detail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO :rofl:


I also found this on their site...gives you an idea of the size of the incoming Walker body.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned using them for Warmachine...



War machine's barely got past single shot muskets and these guys have assault rifles. aside from that they don't match any factions aesthetic.

I don't think they would work all that well unless you did a full proxy and made a full army with these models, Warjacks and all. 

Which might work mind you, but still i think it be a bit of a stretch


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

My point was that Warmachine has even more ridiculously oversized pauldrons than 40K.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

DeathKlokk said:


> My point was that Warmachine has even more ridiculously oversized pauldrons than 40K.


Quoted for truth ;-p. I am leaning more and more towards lopping the shoulderpads off most of my Menoth models.


----------

